# Diecast steel Fire Engine



## Slickrick214 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a Pola G firehouse I bought and made years ago. What I wanted to know is do you guys know of a dealer or special toy company who makes G scale diecast fire engines. I wouldn't mind plastic but I love the old fasioned heavy steel dicast toy cars of the 40's,50's and 60's. If I can find an old die cast fire engine to put inside the house it would finish the scene off perfectly.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a fleet of 1:24th scale diecast fire trucks for the taking... 

http://www.amazon.com/Yat-Ming-Scale-1938-Engine/dp/B000UJETU8 

http://www.collectablediecast.com/1944-Mercedes-Benz-L4500F-Fire-Truck-124-Red_p_6290.html 

http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.com/servlet/the-2215/1935-chevrolet-fire-truck/Detail 

http://www.motormint.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=663 

http://www.motormint.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=248


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

http://artknapptrains.com/ Talk to Bob Shore.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Diecast Signiture, 1927 Seagrave that has never been out of its box. Would take $45 plus a box and shipping from 92705.

1927 Diecast Seagrave Fire Engine


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Dang it, ya missed out, 2009 (or was it 2008) Wallys had 2-3 diff. ones on their shelves for that Xmas season, and I do believe the yat ming series shown in the aforementioned link ! 


doug c


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Consider the Imex diescast 1852 Fird Firetruck kit. Goes together with 3 screws. In my opinion the a lot of the 1/24(1/25) Fire Trucks are overpriced. 
LAO


----------

